# 5D Mk II advice



## Jorgen (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi!
This is my first post in here and I just want to say I love this site.

Well my question is if someone had experience from this internetshop "Layland Electronic". https://www .laylandelectronic.com/index.php?route=product/search&keyword=Canon EOS 5D Mark II Digital SLR camera Body only&az_refine=1
They sell 5D Mk II for 1300 Euros and that is almost half price compare to Sweden, normally when something is so cheap then its something wrong. However this site is from UK and I dont know if it is a normal UK price. Normally I should wait until next FF camera is coming but I need it this summer so if this price is correct then I will order it.

I also want to send my sincere condolences to the people of Japan.

Best regards 
Jorgen

_BVUKICH ~ I intentionally broke your link so they don't gain pagerank or traffic from this site._


----------



## bvukich (Mar 15, 2011)

1300 Euros is almost certainly below cost. It has to be a scam.


----------



## Flake (Mar 15, 2011)

It's always suspicious when someone can't spell the name of the town they're operating in (Leyland), however they do have an address on the web site and the postcode on Google Earth is an industrial estate. They have a phone number and they are not a major long drive from Manchester Airport so give them a ring and ask if you can collect the camera in person, if they refuse then it's probably a scam, but if they accept then there's a good chance it might be genuine.

It's a bit worrying that there are no other web pages mentioning them though.


----------



## CJRodgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Why are they advertising in euro? I have never seen a UK site do this? Maybe im wrong though?


----------



## bvukich (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a scam. the site has only existed since 2011-03-04


[[email protected] ~]$ whois laylandelectronic.com
[Querying whois.verisign-grs.com]
[whois.verisign-grs.com]

Whois Server Version 2.0

Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.

Domain Name: LAYLANDELECTRONIC.COM
Registrar: DIRECTI INTERNET SOLUTIONS PVT. LTD. D/B/A PUBLICDOMAINREGISTRY.COM
Whois Server: whois.PublicDomainRegistry.com
Referral URL: http://www.PublicDomainRegistry.com
Name Server: MNS01.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Name Server: MNS02.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Status: clientTransferProhibited
Updated Date: 08-mar-2011
Creation Date: 04-mar-2011
Expiration Date: 04-mar-2012

>>> Last update of whois database: Tue, 15 Mar 2011 15:43:30 UTC <<<

NOTICE: The expiration date displayed in this record is the date the
registrar's sponsorship of the domain name registration in the registry is
currently set to expire. This date does not necessarily reflect the expiration
date of the domain name registrant's agreement with the sponsoring
registrar. Users may consult the sponsoring registrar's Whois database to
view the registrar's reported date of expiration for this registration.

TERMS OF USE: You are not authorized to access or query our Whois
database through the use of electronic processes that are high-volume and
automated except as reasonably necessary to register domain names or
modify existing registrations; the Data in VeriSign Global Registry
Services' ("VeriSign") Whois database is provided by VeriSign for
information purposes only, and to assist persons in obtaining information
about or related to a domain name registration record. VeriSign does not
guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a Whois query, you agree to abide
by the following terms of use: You agree that you may use this Data only
for lawful purposes and that under no circumstances will you use this Data
to: (1) allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass
unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations via e-mail, telephone,
or facsimile; or (2) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes
that apply to VeriSign (or its computer systems). The compilation,
repackaging, dissemination or other use of this Data is expressly
prohibited without the prior written consent of VeriSign. You agree not to
use electronic processes that are automated and high-volume to access or
query the Whois database except as reasonably necessary to register
domain names or modify existing registrations. VeriSign reserves the right
to restrict your access to the Whois database in its sole discretion to ensure
operational stability. VeriSign may restrict or terminate your access to the
Whois database for failure to abide by these terms of use. VeriSign
reserves the right to modify these terms at any time.

The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and


----------



## CJRodgers (Mar 15, 2011)

strange a scam site is using https? thought that was meant to be secure version of http?


----------



## bvukich (Mar 15, 2011)

CJRodgers said:


> strange a scam site is using https? thought that was meant to be secure version of http?



https only means it's ssl encrypted between you and them. Unless it's an EV (extended validation, costs about $2000) certificate there is no guarantee of the identity of the website, it's owners, etc.


----------



## CJRodgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Good job your here! Ha looks so tempting aswell, but yea your rights, its a scam!


----------



## Flake (Mar 15, 2011)

I phoned him & he was an Asian guy very evasive when I asked to collect, Sigma UK have no record of him so I've reported him to his local trading standards to investigate.

Comapnies house do have a record and he has been filing accounts on time.

http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/b200557125569871b89c69860a4812df/compdetails


----------



## Flake (Mar 15, 2011)

Should also add that if you pay by credit card you are covered for any loss under the distance selling regulations (EU). If there is no supply the banks are incentivised to withdraw banking facilities as they lose money.


----------



## Jorgen (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks alot guys for puting your time to this , I also google them and tryed to find some kind of proof they exist but no hits. Its interesting that they answered the phone (thanks Flake) but probably only because they know they can survive for about 1 month without any deliverys and they try to earn as much money they can.

Im going to travel around China for 6 weeks in the beginning of summer and I was hoping going FF with a 5D Mk III but with the terrible things happend in Japan I can not see Canon release any new products for along time and probably the price will go super high on the products thats in the stores.

Again thanks alot guys 

Sorry for my poor English (it was better when I was young )


----------



## kubelik (Mar 15, 2011)

Jorgen, glad you weren't sucked into a scam. the difficult-to-accept-but-real truth of the matter is that if its too good to be true, then it's simply not true. I hope you do have a wonderful trip in China and I'm sure you'll make great photographs regardless of the camera -- the eye and the technique are the most important, after all.


----------



## ave123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Jorgen,

Here in Belgium there are two very well known store's that sell the 5d MkII for â‚¬1.879,00 (tax included). 
Already since half a year or so.

http://www.fotokonijnenberg.be/product/1372023/canon-eos-5d-mark-ii.html

Had the same problem (about MKIII, holiday and events happening in Japan).
So bought the 5D MKII yesterday (reserved it actually) and am going to pick it up tomorrow.

They also have a store in germany and Holland it seems 
(they have very good website for online consulting / selling, but am going to visit the store to pick it up). 
Site is not in English though. (Only Flemish / dutch and german site)

And also another store here in Antwerp sell it for around â‚¬1.899,00
and that is the biggest official canon store in this region.

So strange that it till cost â‚¬2.600,00 in Sweden.


----------



## Snapdragon (Mar 15, 2011)

You can pick one up from a very reputable camera shop in Finland called Rajala Camera (http://www.rajalacamera.fi/PublishedService?frontpage=true) for 1799â‚¬ at the moment (body only). They have physical shops in Ã…bo, Tammerfors, Helsingfors and Vasa. Got mine before Xmas and been a happy camper since.

Don't know if they would mail abroad, but if you live anywhere near Stockholm taking a cruise and getting one from the Ã…bo shop would be perfectly feasible and still cheaper than buying it from Sweden ;-)


----------



## Jorgen (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks again for all your advice. Price range for 5D Mk II here in Sweden is between 2000-2400 Euros. The best price Ive seen is 1599 at Amazon UK. I will think about how to do next couple of days and then decide.

Kubelik... Thanks you very much and I agree 100%. When I comeback from China I will post some photos from my trip.

Take care all


----------



## Micke_84 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rajala Pro Shop has stores in Sweden.
One in Stockholm and one in MalmÃ¶.

www.rajalaproshop.se

5d mark 2- 17999 kronor and thats pretty much the same price as in Finland.

And I'm quit sure they will sen abroad if thats the case. Big and professional camera dealer.


----------



## whatta (Mar 16, 2011)

ave123 said:


> And also another store here in Antwerp sell it for around â‚¬1.899,00
> and that is the biggest official canon store in this region.



hello,

could you give the site/url of the shop in Antwerp?

thanks


----------

